# Studenten-Laptop



## Lukecheater (4. August 2011)

Hi,
Wie der Titel schon unschwer erahnen lässt stehe ich kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Laptops, welcher für mein Studium gedacht ist. zunächst mal, wie wichtig oder sinnvoll ist ein aptop fürs Studium? (ich werde WInfo studieren) Dann nochwas, sollte ich wegen Mobilität eher zu nem Subnotebook, also so ein 13,3" Teil, greifen oder sind die 15" Laptops auch noch relativ gut portabel (hab sowas noch nie mit mir rumgeschleppt) denn die hätten ja dann mehr Leistung und man könnte auch besser drauf arbeiten? 
btw: Ich wollt bei notebooksbilliger.de bestellen, weil man da ja als Student Vorteile hat(nur so, falls ihr was verlinken wollt)

thx für Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Budget? ^^

du kriegst halt bei nem 15er viel mehr leistung fürs Geld bzw. die gleiche leistung wie bei 13/14 Zoll für viel weniger Geld. Ein 15er kann ein normaler Student an sich locker mit Rucksack "rumschleppen" - ich sag mal so: vor 10-15 Jahren hatte "man" halt mehr Bücher dabei, und schwerer als ein paar Bücher ist ein 15er mit aktuell typischerweise 2,5kg auch nicht. Nimm mal 2 PET-Literflaschen Wasser und noch eine colaflasche 0,5l in den Rucksack, oder 2 PET-Flaschen mit je 1,5L, eine davon nur zu 2/3 voll - das ist ca ein 15er-Laptop vom Gewicht her. Erschwingliche 14er sind da übrigens dann auch nicht VIEL leichter, 1,8-2kg wiegen die auch, also man spart sich quasi das Gewicht der einen Colaflasche. Das heißt da muss man schon recht empfindlich sein, wenn man meint, dass ein 13-14er kein Problem ist und man bei nem 15er rumjammert, denn dann müsste man ja auch jammern, wenn man sich Sommer ne Flasche Wasser mehr mitnimmt als sonst   Es hängt natürlich auch immer vom Weg ab, den man täglich zurücklegen muss.

Eine Frage wäre auch, ob Du das Notebook vlt. AUCH zum Spielen willst, zB wenn Du in eine Studentenbude ziehst und dort keinen PC haben wirst.

Ob Du ein Notebook BRAUCHST kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Hängt vom Studiengang und der Uni ab, zB in BWL braucht man bis auf ein paar "elitäre" Lehrstühle, die ihr ganzes Lehrkonzept auf EDV anlegen, definitiv keines - es kann aber auch abgesehen von reinen Spielerien zum Zeitvertrieb auch fürs Studium nett sein (zwischen den Vorlesungen schonmal die Vorlesung zusammenfassen, pdfs usw. von Vorlesungen aus dem Netz ziehen, anhand von Excel sich Formeln klarmachen usw. ), aber wirklich "brauchen" ist Quatsch, ich behaupte sogar, dass es in einer Vorlesung eher hinderlich ist, da man entweder stur mittippt und beim Lehrstoff gar nicht richtig zuhört und versteht (Zeichnungen kann man da eh so gut we vergessen) oder sich die zeit mit unnützem zeug vertreibt - und in beiden Fällen stört es nur andere Studenten. Bei nem anderen Studiengang kann das wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Fraggerick (4. August 2011)

Hast du einen desktop? dann reicht idr ein potenter netbook. zb den compaq 311, den es atm recht günstig gebraucht gibt -> compaq 311 | eBay

hat ddr3, einen 1,6ghz atom singelcore und eine flotte nvidia ion karte. dank hdmi und vga ausgang auch präsentationstauglich. kann full-hd material wiedergeben. tastatur ist recht groß und bildschirm auch, super bild! akku hält bei den kleinen dingern auch recht lange.


hatte erst einen 15er, den nimmt man halt mit, wenn man genau weis das man ihn braucht. der 11er ist so leicht und klein, den hat man immer dabei, klasse ding!

wenns neu sein muss bringt er hier ähnliche merkmale: Acer Aspire One 721 - silber bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

11 Zoll war meinem Bruder viel zu klein, hatte er für Medizinstudium eine Weile - das ist auf Dauer Mäusekino und auch für so was wie zB längeres Tippen oder Excel echt Murks, auch wenn der compaq vlt. unter den 11Zöllern noch rel. groß ist bei der Tastatur. Für kurzes "Arbeiten" oder Präsentationen ist das zwar ideal, aber wenn man dann wirklich mal intensiver was machen will, überwiegen die Nachteile des kleinen Formats IMHO bei weitem den Vorteil der kleineren Größe. 

Anschauen kann er sich natürlich trotzdem mal so einen


----------



## Fraggerick (5. August 2011)

intensiv arbeiten tu ich halt zuhause am desktop. und mal ne hausarbeit mit ~8 seiten tippen geht auch (urlaub zb) da der monitor recht breit ist. kann man gut lesen ohne scrollen zu müssen.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. August 2011)

Also ich habe auch fürs Studium ein Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 13 gekauft. Das hatte, letztes Jahr zumindest, ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis (auch wenn die 15 zoller etwas mehr Leistung fürsr selbe Geld bieten) und auch sehr gute Bewertungen. Außerdem ist das Design sehr schick und es soll auch sehr robust sein. Mit Notebooksbilliger.de hab ich übrigens nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allgemein bin ich mit der Größe von dem Notebook sehr begeistert, das ist echt ideal, mega handlich und leicht und trotzdem kann man vernünftig drauf arbeiten. Achja der Akku is auch ordentlich und es gibt auch jetzt aktuellere Modelle von dem was ich habe.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Budget? ^^


 
sry hab ich ganz vergessen  also allerallerhöchstens 700€. 

Ich hab mir auch gedacht, dass ein Laptop in den Vorlesungen vllt eher etwas hinderlich ist, aber so für an der Uni was zu arbeiten wär das vllt schon ganz praktisch (Programmierung und vllt für den BWL Teil von WInfo ein bisschen Office) und ja, ich hab zu Hause nen Desktop.
zum Spielen wollt ich ihn nit unbedingt nutzen, vllt wird auch mal ab und zu n kleines Spiel angeworfen, aber ich geh eher weniger davon aus . Etwas Multimedia-tauglich sollte aber schon sein, weil ich weiß jetzt nit inwiefern ich den dann auch sonst so benutze (das Selbe gilt dann auch für Spiele) . Aber das sollte nicht unbedingt das hauptaugenmerk sein, es ist mir halt auch wichtig dass das Teil ne gewisse Verarbeitungs-Qualität hat, weshalb ich mir jetzt nit eins von z.B.Asus holen würde

@Michi : Genau das was du gesagt hast, hat mich halt überlegen lassen ob ich vllt in den Subnotebook bereich gehe und GENAU der Selbe Laptop den du genannt hast, ist mir da auf Notebooksbilliger aufgefallen und wäre mein Favorit in der Zollgröße  

Danke erstmal für die Antworten, ich schau mich mal noch n bisschen um.


----------



## LordAragorn (6. August 2011)

Hiho,

also zu "Studentenlaptops" kann ich - entgegen der Ratschläge, die ich auch hier im Forum damals bekommen habe - nur sagen:
Wirklich praktisch.
Von wirklichen Netbooks mit 10 Zoll kann ich abraten (hab selber Wurstfinger und tippe schnell -> No Way; außerdem möchte ich mir 2 PDF-Seiten parallel (z.B. wenn zweisprachig) anzeigen als ganze Seite anzeigen lassen und auch noch lesen können):

Habe mich damals dann für das Acer Aspire Timeline TZ 1810 entschieden (Danke auf jeden Fall an der Stelle für den "Nimm keine 10 Zoll, die sind zu klein"-Ratschläge von Herbboy und co, so sehr ich ihm beim Nutzen von Notebooks in Vorlesungen allgemein auch widersprechen werde  ) und bin auch 1,5 Jahre später noch unglaublich glücklich:
Tolle Tastatur, stellt eben auch mal 2 Seiten dar und Filme lassen sich, solang nicht Full-HD mkv wunderbar darauf widergeben (die letzteren auch, aber eben nur mit Tricks über CPU-Berechnung); habe keine Ruckler, lädt alles wunderbar, läuft für das, was ich möchte so schnell wie mein Desktop-Rechner für das, was ich von ihm erwarte.
Mein Haupt-Lob-Grund, weshalb ich dieses Teilchen nie wieder hergeben würde ist aber: 12 Stunden im W-Lan und Schreib-Betrieb (Bildschirm-Energiespar-Helligkeit); bei einem ca. 10 - 12 Stunden Uni-Arbeits-Alltag ohne in Vorlesungssälen regelmäßig ne Steckdose zu haben, hat sich das wirklich als Segen herausgestellt.

Jetzt zur Frage: Braucht man als Student in der Uni ein Notebook;
Meine Antwort: Brauchen sicher nicht, aber ich finde es unglaublich nützlich:

a) Wie von Herbboy beschrieben, kann man unnütze Dinge im Internet machen, aber eben auch nützliche Dinge nachgucken (oder für die Arbeit E-Mails beantworten etc.), wenn die angebotene Vorlesung wirklich mal sinnfrei ist - und ja, auch wenn ich Dich nicht gleich jetzt desillusionieren möchte, das kommt vor. Man sollte sich halt bei wichtigen Vorlesungen nicht dazu verleiten lassen, aber: meist sorgt da der Gedanke, dass man das Zeug für die Prüfung doch brauchen könnte für die Notwendige Disziplin. Womit wir zu

b) kommen: Natürlich kann man Dinge auch per Hand mitschreiben und dann zusammenfassen. Ist sogar (auto)didaktisch wertvoll, weil man's ja "nochmal hört", wenn man es zusammenfasst. Aber - und das ist ein großes aber - früher oder später, wenn Du einmal die Disziplin schleifen hast lassen, fasst Du nichts mehr zusammen, weil's zu viel wäre. Oder fasst nur noch wenig zusammen, oder kurz vor den Prüfungen.... Stresslevel steigt! Daher empfehle ich

c) während der Vorlesungen sinnvolles (und Nebensätze) mitschreiben, zumindest wenn Du im 10-Finger-Tippen oder so ungefähr 4 Mal so schnell bist wie mit dem Stift. Ich selbst kann so die meisten Sachen wörtlich mitprotokollieren - wenn es drauf ankommt. Ansonsten schreib ich das Wesentliche mit. Und am Semesterende kopiert man sich dann einfach aus den Protokollen die wichtigen Sachen in seine Zusammenfassung um diese zu lernen (wenn überhaupt nötig, da der Dozent ohnehin ja nochmal die wichtigen Sachen als Powerpoint-Folie online stellt. Dann dient die Mitschrift dazu, die Stichworte der Folien noch einmal mit dem, was er dazu gesagt hat, mit Leben füllen zu können)

Wie sinnvoll/wichtig das bei Informatik ist und vor allem bei Informatik, so wie sie bei Dir an der Uni angeboten wird (jeder Dozent macht's anders) ist, kann ich natürlich trotzdem nicht sagen.
In Philosophie, Germanistik, Theologie, Soziologie, Politik und Psychologie (Ja, ich hab schon einiges mit Haupt- und Nebenfächern durch ^^) bin ich bisher mit Laptop-Mitschriften - OHNE (und ich frage vorher eigentlich immer, ob's meine Nebenleute stark stört; auch manche Dozenten sagen, dass sie keine Notebooks wollen) andere dabei zu Nerven - im großen und Ganzen sehr gut gefahren; und seit Netbook und 12 Stunden Akkulaufzeit hat sich vieles, vor allem am Ende beim Lernen auf Klausuren, nochmal sehr vereinfacht.

Hoffe dieser Erfahrungsbericht konnte Dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen

P.S.

Notebook mit 2,5 Kilo ist ja noch ganz nett mit Wasserflaschen aufzuwiegen. Aber wenn Du zusätzlich noch ne Wasserflasche und evtl. doch 2 oder 3 Bücher dabei hast, weils die blöden Dinger einfach nicht in E-Book-Form gibt, bist Du irgendwann bei 5 Kilo, die Du den ganzen Tag rumschleppst… und da fällt dann der unterschied zwischen 5 und 4, auf Dauer zumindest, durchaus auf. Daher meine Empfehlung auch hier nochmal: Günstiges Subnotebook mit genügend Arbeitsspeicher (2 GB mindestens) und Prozessorleistung (Dual-Core, wie auch immer geartet) und Du fährst normal für die Dinge, die Du zu erledigen hast, recht gut.


----------



## Fraggerick (6. August 2011)

so, 3 von 4 haben jetzt einen 11,x zöller empfohlen 

jetzt nurnoch die wahl ob teuer, also ne "echte cpu", der kleine i3 zB oder eine unechte, der atom oder ne neo... is halt en unterschied von pi mal daumen 200euro.

wenn ich ehrlich sein muss: manchmal kotzt mich die nichtleistung vom atom an. man wartet halt manchmal. man muss ECHT aufpassen das man sein betriebsystem schlank hält, keine toolbars, keine hintergrundprogramme... 

wenn dann die programme alle im ram sind gehts idr ganz flott. mein kleiner hat zB 3gb ram, das ist in ordnung. aber wehe man macht dann ein 150 seiten pdf auf und ist das tempo von seinem desktop gewohnt 

den compaq bekommste gebraucht für ziemlich genau 200 flocken. hab ostern 2010 375€ bei mediamarkt gezahlt. und wenn die dinger auf ebay die 320gb platte haben sind die alle von mediamarkt, dei gabs damals mit der großen platte nur da, und nur zu ostern. also gut ein jahr alt


----------



## Lukecheater (6. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Laptop? Dell Vostro 3350 N335345H silber bei notebooksbilliger.de
Dell ist ja eigentlich für gute Qualität bekannt und mit dem matten Display und 12h Akkulaufzeit ist das ja eigentlich prädestiniert für Außeneinsätze.


----------



## Fraggerick (6. August 2011)

vostro sind billig dell. merklich schlechter (qualitativ) als die latitude!

und selbst bei den muss man regelmäßig die tastatur austauschen


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Trotzdem sind die Vostros doch für den Preis abolut o.k, und ich hab ehrlich gesalengt noch nie relevant oft gehört, dass man da oft was tauschen muss... ^^ das lenovo edge ist für den Preis auch gut. Wegen Multimedia&co: heutzutage reicht echt jede normale CPU und auch nur onboardgrafik völlig aus, um auch zB HD-Videos abzuspielen usw. - wenn man nicht eine ganz arg schwache Stromspar-Singlecore CPU nimmt, dann muss man gar nicht erst fragen, ob ein Notebook "multimediatauglich" ist 


Ich hab mal nachgesehen: ich finde den hier ordentlich, 700€ Studentenpreis, gute CPU und Akkudauer, 13,3Zoll, was ich noch nicht ZU klein finde: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/studentenprogramm/asus+6855/asus+u30sd+ro058v+82568  Du würdest halt einen gleichstarken 15er für 500€ kriegen - da musst Du selber überlegen, wie wichtig Dir die Sache mit dem Gewicht ist (die Größe ist eher Nebensache, da das Notebook so oder so im Rucksack verschwinden wird)

@LordAragorn: ja, das stimmt zwar, ABER wirklich NÖTIG ist es trotzdem nicht - man kann ebensogut auf nem Schreibblock die Stichpunktartigen Sätze notieren. Ob man nun alles mitschreibt oder nur Stichworte,das hat wiederum rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob man nun ein Laptop hat oder nicht - ich bin ein Gegner vom peniblen Mitschreiben, ich finde es in der Tat besser, zuzuhören und dann Stichpunkte zu notieren (Ausnahme: Definitionen, die man später lernen muss, oder Rechenaufgaben, welche sich per Laptop sowieso nur sehr schwer mit"tippen" lassen) und dann zu Hause das ganze zusammenzufassen/auszuformulieren. Nebenbei: nicht jeder tippt SO schnell, dass es vlt. sogar ein Vorteil ist, zu tippen anstatt mit Stift zu schreiben.

"nett" ist ein Laptop natürlich trotzdem, und dass man dann in den Pausen zB was nach/vorbereiten kann oder auch im Netz Unterlagen runterladen usw., das hatte ich ja geschrieben. Klar ist man "froh", wenn man einen hat. Aber wirklich "brauchen" ? Nicht wirklich...  außer der Prof legt das Vorlesungskonzept darauf an. Und es hängt halt auch vom Fach ab: wenn Du oft Tabellen, Schemazeichnungen oder auch Formeln usw. hast ist ein Laptop deutlich weniger hilfreich als bei einem reinen "Laberfach", wo Du wirklich fast ausschließlich Inhalte zu hören bekommst, die man in normalen Sätzen formulieren kann.


----------

